# Hens from cones, MK



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

These are made from yarn cones. Here's a pic tutorial if you're interested:


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are so darn cute!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

So adorable


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

So you're the fun imaginative one, they're cute.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

one way to use up the tension swatch and the cone! Thanks for that.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very Clever!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew it, I just knew it there was another use for those cones. I had some and just never could figure what to do with them and well sorry to say they went to the trash. Now I have to save this idea and save the cones again.. I hate waist Love this great idea...


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. When I showed my DH the hens, he said,"But, why?" He's so full of testosterone. :lol:


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Very cute idea.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Tell your DH they're for sticking your needles and loose tools in or pinning your instructions on but they're not for hen pecking))


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Tell your DH they're for sticking your needles and loose tools in or pinning your instructions on but they're not for hen pecking))


Good one, Kate. Will do!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

So adorable. Great use for all those empty cones I have in boxes and the tension swatches. And they hide the floats too!! Thanks so much for sharing.
Marge


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Brilliant, good use from a through away


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

boots said:


> Thanks for the encouraging comments. When I showed my DH the hens, he said,"But, why?" He's so full of testosterone. :lol:


And not much in the way of smarts. Why couldn't he see possibilities of sale in them? God just find the brains for males while in the factory.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Tell your DH they're for sticking your needles and loose tools in or pinning your instructions on but they're not for hen pecking))


Hen pecking...love it :lol:


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you Boots, lovely idea for old cones. How did you make the beak and bit on top of the head(cant remember the correct name for it) please. regards


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

ria1 said:


> thank you Boots, lovely idea for old cones. How did you make the beak and bit on top of the head(cant remember the correct name for it) please. regards


The beak is made from felt, as are the eyes. The "comb" on top is a length of st st folded in half with the ends gathered to round them off. Very easy and quick project. Have fun and please post your pics.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

boots said:


> Good one, Kate. Will do!


Tell him I sent a big Hello


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Tell him I sent a big Hello


 :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

You have such great ideas.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread has me giggling at my keyboard - both for the original idea posted and the comments that followed! 

Great timing - we are supposed to bring ideas for creative uses of swatches to our next club meeting. Now, as long as Mary doesn't snitch this idea...I know there are several other InterKnit club members here too.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you boots x


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

What a very colourful way of using up cones. Has anyone on K.P.made items from cones that have a practical function as well as brightening up an area in the home? From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

I love those!! It's a good use for swatches as well. 
Very creative! :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So cute


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Tell your DH they're for sticking your needles and loose tools in or pinning your instructions on but they're not for hen pecking))


You and I must be on the same wave length.....as soon as I saw them I thought "Pin Cushion"

Well done Boots.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute! Nice work.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Those are adorable.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Very Cute, I have also painted on them for a cone Santa, inverted them and made May Day Baskets with an added ribbon handle. If you live in the states, they also make a great witch with an added circle (hole in middle and slipped down on the cone) hat. They make great angels and small Christmas trees. GREAT for kids crafts, etc. Thanks for sharing a new idea.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my...too, too cute!


----------



## flower lady (Oct 9, 2012)

I love it!!!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

So cute...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Really cute! Very clever!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute idea!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Those are adorable.


 Yes :thumbup:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are great!! I've also see some pretty angels. There a lot of recyclable ideas out there. It's nice to see them.


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

THANKS, LOVE THE HENS...MY CONES HAVE A WIDE HOLE...APPROX 1 INCH DIAMETER WIDE AND FLAT...YOUR CONE HAS A NICE DOME...WHAT TO DO?????? CAN YOU SUGGEST HOW I MUST DO IT?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you post a pic of your cones?


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

HI BOOTS,
Unfortunately I don't have a camera...mine is faulty and I don't even know what or how to do it.
My cone looks exactly like yours, only your top has a nice dome, whereas mine is flat with a bigger hole at the top.
I am looking at your hen and it shows a nice rounded head...whereas mine is flat. Maybe a ping pong ball will do the trick...then I will be able to do the comb and beak.
I was born BC...Before computers.
Have a nice weekend. Maureen


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I give cones, empty bobbins and thread spools to a grade schoolfor art projects.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

maureen marinus said:


> HI BOOTS,
> Unfortunately I don't have a camera...mine is faulty and I don't even know what or how to do it.
> My cone looks exactly like yours, only your top has a nice dome, whereas mine is flat with a bigger hole at the top.
> I am looking at your hen and it shows a nice rounded head...whereas mine is flat. Maybe a ping pong ball will do the trick...then I will be able to do the comb and beak.
> ...


You could also use those hard foam balls for the head.


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, I went shopping yesterday and I bought... MUM 21 Deodorant [Roll on] fits perfectly over the top... Thanks for the tip [ re. polystyrene balls...will get them as well.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Brilliant Kate how good are you &#128522;


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I used the screw on top/lid for head.

Very hot here today. Keep well.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad you worked it out, Maureen. Please send us pics. 

Dry here :-(


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't have a camera...also don't have a clue how to send a picture...but one day I might manage it. I LOVE THIS HEN. 
Keep well.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

maureen marinus said:


> I don't have a camera...also don't have a clue how to send a picture...but one day I might manage it. I LOVE THIS HEN.
> Keep well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

LOOKING FOR THE PHOTO OF HENS FROM CONES...IS IT POSSIBLE?
Thanks,
Maureen Marinus


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

maureen marinus said:


> LOOKING FOR THE PHOTO OF HENS FROM CONES...IS IT POSSIBLE?
> Thanks,
> Maureen Marinus


Pics are on page 1.


----------



## maureen marinus (Jun 15, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH...I appreciate your help...

Maureen


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

Those chickens are cute! I admit, I too tried to fit onto my wool winder and failed. Never thought about cutting the bottom off. Some great ideas here!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------

